# Charles Bronson "Solitary Fitness"



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone read this book or any of his books?

It's amazing how much strength this man has :thumbup1:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

An old mate of mine from years ago. Crazy how strong he is but he has very little else to do with his time :\


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Very true!

All the time in the world to train and rest!

Over 1700 push ups in an hour


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

where could i get it from? need a new book to read!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Internet / WH Smith / Waterstones / any book shop


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

very interesting bloke


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the line on the front, sounds like the hard sale on a magic pill!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i write to charlie all the time he is not the man portayed by the media.


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> An old mate of mine from years ago. Crazy how strong he is but he has very little else to do with his time :\


you know him? was he into training before he went down?

any stories?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I had a signed copy of his latest book with Robin Barratt sent to me the other week


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive read the book on his life story its a very good read, he is made out in the media to be some bad ass but he has never killed anyone, sure he has done some messed up stuff but so have we all there as far more dangerous ppl walking the streets now than him.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

What did he actually do? I've heard of him before but never known what he was put away for.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Falcone said:


> you know him? was he into training before he went down?
> 
> any stories?


 Believe it or not I was involved in Charlie's "management" for a while along with two other lads (until certain people got involved and caused problems... I shall name no names because he tends to drag people through the courts). Got to know him through various other London figures :\


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dudz said:


> What did he actually do? I've heard of him before but never known what he was put away for.


He was put away for 2/3 years i think but kept getting into so many fights his sentance ended up something like 34 years, well thats what i think anyway lol.. i just bought the movie based on him today too  lol down to a fiver in asda so why not!


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

I read his workout book a couple of years ago. A mate sent it to me when I was working in the sticks and had no access to weights. Its a good read and some proper motivational stuff. Really leaves you with no excuses.


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

his movie is a load of balls, if you read his life story it tells u everything about him, An armed robbery on a newsagents in '74, he got away with £26 and change. Sentence was 7 years but has been repeatedly extended because he rejected the system or society inside life, my next door neighbour got sentanced to life in 2004 when he was in wakefield prison and guess who was his neighbour , only the mam himself, personally i think he is one very clever man, he is a poet, and artist, a writer, probz one of the worlds strongest natural men, and he is mentally strong too, 36 years behind bars , many spent in solitary, i wud have ended my life by now, its time for him to be freed


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> He was put away for 2/3 years i think but kept getting into so many fights his sentance ended up something like 34 years, well thats what i think anyway lol.. i just bought the movie based on him today too  lol down to a fiver in asda so why not!


its not worth a fiver tbh ,its ****


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

here is one of the pictures charlie has sent me...

mypic 1.bmp


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

films a whole load of ****, except the scene when he kidnaps the guard and makes him put his armour on him naked, the vaseline haha


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

charlie used to smear himself with lard or butter, he touhght it would make him slippery so the screws could not catch him!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

i worked that out from the film mate


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

GymMad said:


> Has anyone read this book or any of his books?
> 
> It's amazing how much strength this man has :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


i've seen the film and read the book of the film in may this year whilst in corfu

good read to be honest


----------



## Bo-Boo (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey, it seems that many people here read his book solitary fitness and although i opened another thread i think it would wise to state the question here.

I have a problem with back exercises called solitary 13,14,15 and 16.

All of them seem fairly simply however i really dont think im doin them right.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

ive read solitary fitness and his other book. - The film was bollocks altho the actor in it did a good mini-series by martina cole - the take.

He is a complicated man from what I understand and I do feel sorry for him in a way, altho I dont think he has any regrets - after all he knew exactly what he was doing.

My neighbour did time with him and became his friend. ( armed bank robbery ) - I go round to my nieghbours house a lot and the stories he tells lmfao....quality. He`s an older bloke now, 60`s but you can see how fit he was, his chest is still absolutely massive!

The books worth a read, I tryed to do it about 3 years ago but it was too intense for me at the time.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I will try and look out my book to see which ones you are on about when i return to my other house


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've just finished his latest book (signed copy) which he wrote with a very good friend of mine Robin Barrat......I was asked to write a chapter about doorwork but never actually got round to it, but I've been collared for the next book apparently. Whilst I thik Charlie has just been a bit silly throughiut his life, I respect the way he deals with it, and in the book he admits he's been dumb and advises people to not go his way through life...Fair play, I actually rate the fella tbh


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

imagine how much ****ing he did in solitary.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> imagine how much ****ing he did in solitary.


I doupt he did tbh.... read his books.

" rather be superfit than a ****er "

something like that was said


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I've just finished his latest book (signed copy) which he wrote with a very good friend of mine Robin Barrat......I was asked to write a chapter about doorwork but never actually got round to it, but I've been collared for the next book apparently. Whilst I thik Charlie has just been a bit silly throughiut his life, I respect the way he deals with it, and in the book he admits he's been dumb and advises people to not go his way through life...Fair play, I actually rate the fella tbh


Thats an intresting post Rob 

Are you going to put some input in for his next book? Whats his new one called?

I have read all his books apart from the new one. I beleive the prison system made him what he was. I mean, years ago if you gave a screw a bit of lip a few of them would drag you away and smash fcuk out of you!

What do you do? Lay there and take it or try to fight back? In the end it will turn you mad!



WaxOnWaxOff said:


> imagine how much ****ing he did in solitary.





bert1 said:


> I doupt he did tbh.... read his books.
> 
> " rather be superfit than a ****er "
> 
> something like that was said


Waanking?

If thats what you mean then yes he did! He used to eat it to keep his strenth up! If that stuff makes life then theres gotta be some nutritents in there somewhere :laugh:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

CRD said:


> I quite enjoyed 'Vigilante'


I think you got the wrong Charles Bronson mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

GymMad said:


> Thats an intresting post Rob
> 
> Are you going to put some input in for his next book? Whats his new one called?
> 
> ...


Well Robin Barratt is a ery good friend of mine but he spends most the year abroad, so actually meeting up is a rare occurence. I will put something in the next book maybe, but the truth is I don't really want everyone knowing too much about me in all honesty. I've fcuked up a few people over the years and don't really want to give them any chance of comeback if you get me, such as real name, etc.....Then again none of them really bother me tbf.

Look up Robin Barrats books mate, I've got them all (cos he sends them to me to read before they're published) they are right up our street if you get me. All about brawling, doorwork, private security (which he trained in Russia with the speznaz for) anything about security and how to deal with different situations.

But I'm a bit too much like Charlie and just lose the plot and only finish stamping on someones head when I'm out of breath. I'm not smaret enoough to think first....Bit of a bad temper I'm afraid... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

It's pathetic how he is still inside IMO. I feel sorry for him in a way, he has made mistakes and paid the price yet you get these murderers, rapists, paedophiles bast4rds that get caught & only do a few years. It just shows the criminal justice system is ****ed up!

He isn't a threat to anybody any more! And as far as I am aware he has kept his down for at least 4-5 years, just free the bloke so he can spend what little life he has left with his family!

Kicking the **** out of a few murderers and paedophiles on the inside...Makes him a hero in my eyes!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Has anyone read this book or any of his books?
> 
> It's amazing how much strength this man has :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


read it twice mate.

got it sat here next to me.

its such an amazing book. its the only book i have ever read and love it


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> It's pathetic how he is still inside IMO. I feel sorry for him in a way, he has made mistakes and paid the price yet you get these murderers, rapists, paedophiles bast4rds that get caught & only do a few years. It just shows the criminal justice system is ****ed up!
> 
> He isn't a threat to anybody any more! And as far as I am aware he has kept his down for at least 4-5 years, just free the bloke so he can spend what little life he has left with his family!
> 
> *Kicking the **** out of a few murderers and paedophiles on the inside...Makes him a hero in my eyes*!


agreed

but unfortunly he doesnt make it any easier for himself by doing it. he has a wife and kids, infact he got married in jail, he was like the only person ever to do that or somethink


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

blokes a perfect example you cant fight the system, also a nosh bag why does anyone want to line the pockets of him by buying his books.eveyone wants a claim to fame, some people who have actually worked on him have gone one to one he wont write that in his books tho doesn't make him sound as tough does it


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> Believe it or not I was involved in Charlie's "management" for a while along with two other lads (until certain people got involved and caused problems... I shall name no names because he tends to drag people through the courts). Got to know him through various other London figures :\


you wouldn't be Steve Wraith by any chance mate , or was that the Krays he knew ???


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yeah he knew the Krays :thumbup1:

The book "The Krays and me" is a very good book to


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Well Robin Barratt is a ery good friend of mine but he spends most the year abroad, so actually meeting up is a rare occurence. I will put something in the next book maybe, but the truth is I don't really want everyone knowing too much about me in all honesty. I've fcuked up a few people over the years and don't really want to give them any chance of comeback if you get me, such as real name, etc.....Then again none of them really bother me tbf.
> 
> Look up Robin Barrats books mate, I've got them all (cos he sends them to me to read before they're published) they are right up our street if you get me. All about brawling, doorwork, private security (which he trained in Russia with the speznaz for) anything about security and how to deal with different situations.
> 
> But I'm a bit too much like Charlie and *just lose the plot and only finish stamping on someones head when I'm out of breath.* I'm not smaret enoough to think first....Bit of a bad temper I'm afraid... :lol:


This is where you have dropped a bollock Rob,start doing some more cardio and lay off the tren.....fitness level goes up...stamp lasts longer...simples :lol: :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Jsb said:


> blokes a perfect example you cant fight the system, also a nosh bag why does anyone want to line the pockets of him by buying his books.eveyone wants a claim to fame, some people who have actually worked on him have gone one to one he wont write that in his books tho doesn't make him sound as tough does it


Spot on :thumbup1:

Everytime some gangster/suposed hardman crops up on here, everyone knows them.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

hertderg said:


> you wouldn't be Steve Wraith by any chance mate , or was that the Krays he knew ???


 Just noticed this message cos I was searching for solitary fitness cos I got it for xmas! No I'm not Steve Wraith but he's one of the other people who was involved in Charlies management


----------

